

Interactive Bay Area Rental Price Heatmap by Census Tract - gphil
http://kwelia.tumblr.com/post/37609046746/interactive-bay-area-rental-price-heatmap-by-census

======
gphil
The previous iteration of this project was discussed here as well:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4830437>

